# Pokemon go friend codes



## Kakarotssj2 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm in Europe I'm active and just on vacation but play in the states as well. 

9017 0666 3598

Good evening.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2018)

This thread already exist
https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/


----------



## Peachy234 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey all!, Please add me! Lots of gifts to give away. I'm from Newfoundland, Canada. My Pokemon go friend code is 4544 0192 2736


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2018)

a thread like this already exist


please go here https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/


----------

